# andare in palestra e mangiare sano costa/costano troppo



## Psychodelica

Ciao a tutti,

Nella frase "andare in palestra e mangiare sano costa/costano troppo" si usa il verbo nel plurale o singolare? Mi pare che si debba dire "costa", non come se ci fossero 2 o 3 sostantivi...
Ma non posso capire perche'...


----------



## Nino83

Il verbo _costare_, come il verbo _piacere_, ha una particolarità. 

Il soggetto logico è messo al dativo, il complemento oggetto (logico) al nominativo. 

Quindi il verbo si accorda con il complemento oggetto logico (che, essendo messo al nominativo, è il soggetto grammaticale). 

_Quella maglietta costa molto. Quelle magliette costano molto__._ 

Non so spiegare il perché ma quando ci sono più infiniti collegati da una o più congiunzioni, il verbo resta al singolare. 

Quindi: _andare in palestra e mangiare sano costa troppo_. 

Forse perchè l'infinito, a differenza del sostantivo, non ha il plurale.


----------



## ohbice

Ciao Psycho.
Se ti viene voglia di aggirare il problema potresti provare con: _E' troppo costoso andare in palestra e mangiare sano_.


----------



## Psychodelica

Grazie, lo so) Questa frase l'ho letta non si sa dove su Internet e ho cominciato a dubitare. Penso che l'abbia scritta una persona di origine non italiana e mi ha fatto dubitare)


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Psycodelica!
In Italiano queste due frasi significano cose diverse e sono tutte e due legittime:
_1. "andare in palestra e mangiare sano costa troppo"
2. "andare in palestra e mangiare sano costano troppo"

_Nella 1. si tende ad indicare che l'insieme delle attività portano ad un dispendio oneroso.
Nella 2. si tende ad indicare che ogni singola attività, presa a sé stante, porta ad un dispendio oneroso.


----------



## Psychodelica

Questa maledetta lingua italiana... tutto è troppo logico! Ma scherzo, mi piace da morire)


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Nella 1. si tende ad indicare che l'insieme delle attività portano ad un dispendio oneroso.
> Nella 2. si tende ad indicare che ogni singola attività, presa a sé stante, porta ad un dispendio oneroso.



Grande spiegazione logica, dragonseven! 

Mi resta un dubbio. 
Perché questa costruzione non è possibile quando ci sono due sostantivi? 

Es. _Il pantalone e la maglietta costano molto_. _Il pantalone e la maglietta costa molto_. 

Questa costruzione sembra possibile solo quando ci sono due azioni (due infiniti) e non due sostantivi.


----------



## Sempervirens

E io che pensavo che due o più verbi infiniti non potessero essere considerati come soggetto plurale! 
Questa convinzione mi avrebbe portato a riformulare la frase sotto questa forma: _Andare in palestra e mangiare sano *sono due attività* che costano troppo.
_
Dunque, 'Bere molta acqua e mangiare leggero *fanno *bene alla salute'  è frase grammaticale? 

Rimanendo nelle convinzioni predette , nel mio caso avrei messo gli articoli ad entrambi i verbi infiniti: L'andare in palestra e il mangiare sano costano troppo. 

Non mi chiedete a quali regole sintattiche mi appoggio, per carità! Se però avete delle regole da poter spiegare, io sono tutt'orecchi. 

Ormai mi sono reso conto da un pezzo che con il mio italiano della _Prima Repubblica_ , antiquato e barcollante, si fa poca strada. Aiutatemi a ripristinarlo! 

S.V


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusate se intervengo, ma io direi come in francese, o piuttosto scriverei, perché in francese, la differenza si vede e non si sente: "_andare in palestra e mangiare sano costa troppo_". Le cose sarebbero diverse se invece sostantivassimo i verbi: "l'andare in palestra e il mangiare sano costano troppo".
Parere da non madrelingua, ben inteso .
Intanto, buon fine d'anno a tutti e buon Natale!
Matou


----------



## Nino83

Quindi, come sospettavo, anche voi sostenete che è la presenza di due azioni che impone (a differenza dei sostantivi) il singolare ai verbi che si accordano con i soggetti grammaticali (del tipo _piacere, costare_ ecc...)? 

Questo come si spiega dal punto di vista strettamente grammaticale? I due infiniti sono delle subordinate completive implicite?


----------



## Sempervirens

Nino83 said:


> Quindi, come sospettavo, anche voi sostenete che è la presenza di due azioni che impone (a differenza dei sostantivi) il singolare ai che si accordano con i soggetti grammaticali (del tipo _piacere, costare_ ecc...)?
> 
> Questo come si spiega dal punto di vista strettamente grammaticale? I due infiniti sono delle subordinate completive implicite?



Ciao, nino83. Purtroppo io che sono a digiuno di terminologia specialistica non me la sento di mostrarti il pollice alzato.

Con un altro dito però ho potuto digitare t.r.e.c.c.a.n.i e alla voce infinito è sbucato fuori questo discorso:

_In senso più ampio, si chiamano modi i.,o indefiniti,tutte le forme non finite del verbo (infinito, participio, gerundio,e, in latino, gerundivo e supino), con funzione intermedia tra nominale e verbale, delle quali è caratteristica pressoché generale l’indeterminazione della persona.

_Non so se ci azzecca qualcosa ma...tutto fa...disse colui che fece pipì nel mare.


----------



## marco 1958

Direi di no: anche se apparentemente è una spiegazione corretta matoupaschat
(Sia l'andare in palestra (che) il mangiar sano costa troppo: ma si può ben dire anche "costano troppo" meno elegante)
Il vero dilemma inesplicabile è
_Il pantalone e la maglietta costano molto. 
Però
"Il pantalone e la maglietta costa molto" non funziona molto bene all'orecchio. __Che però funziona improvvisamente benissimo se solo invertiamo la frase e diciamo:  Mon cher ami... c__osta molto (e) i__l pantalone... e la maglietta! (nel senso di sia / sia). _Si tratta di un latinismo (et.. et): si può dire. Et Homerus quandoque dormitat...e pure io!


----------



## matoupaschat

marco 1958 said:


> Direi di no: anche se apparentemente è una spiegazione corretta matoupaschat


Scusa, Marco, temo di non capire esattamente la tua frase  (ho l'impressione che ci manchi qualcosa, forse una virgola). Di che cosa stai parlando e a chi ti rivolgi?
Sto aspettando delle informazioni a conforto della mia tesi, ci vuole un po' di pazienza...


----------



## marco 1958

Tu avevi detto: Le cose sarebbero diverse se invece sostantivassimo i verbi: "l'andare in palestra e il mangiare sano costano troppo".
Ti ho risposto (malamente in effetti)
"Direi di no: anche se apparentemente è una spiegazione corretta (qui manca una virgola), matoupaschat"
(Sia l'andare in palestra (che) il mangiar sano costa troppo: ma si può ben dire anche "costano troppo": meno elegante)
Il vero dilemma inesplicabile è
_Il pantalone e la maglietta costano molto. 
Però
"Il pantalone e la maglietta costa molto" non funziona molto bene all'orecchio. Che però funziona improvvisamente benissimo se solo invertiamo la frase e diciamo: Mon cher ami... costa molto (e) il pantalone... e la maglietta! (nel senso di sia / sia). Si tratta di un latinismo (et.. et): si può dire. Et Homerus quandoque dormitat...e pure io!"

Si può dire quasi tutto in effetti..._


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Quindi, come sospettavo, anche voi sostenete che è la presenza di due azioni che impone (a differenza dei sostantivi) il singolare ai verbi che si accordano con i soggetti grammaticali (del tipo _piacere, costare_ ecc...)?
> 
> Questo come si spiega dal punto di vista strettamente grammaticale? I due infiniti sono delle subordinate completive implicite?


Ciao Nino e un caro saluto a tutti!
Quando dici "che impone": non è che i due, o più, verbi all'infinito (azioni) impongono l'uso della terza persona singolare, ma credo che sia una proprietà della lingua per dare la possibilità di abbreviare il periodo nel caso ve ne fosse il bisogno.
Quando si parla di cose fisiche (sostantivi) dobbiamo ricordare che sono particolarità a sé stanti, magari raggruppabili in un insieme, ma pur sempre singole: come nel tuo esempio, i pantaloni e le magliette, nell'insieme dell'abbigliamento. In detto esempio, chi si pronuncia per l'elevato costo, difficilmente parla dell'abbigliamento in generale, ma dei singoli o specifici capi d'abbigliamento. Lo stesso vale se sostantiviamo i verbi (come nell'esempio di Matou): "l'andare in palestra e il mangiare sano costa troppo" non funziona perché si distinguono le azioni come a sé stanti e, quindi, se volessimo il verbo alla terza persona singolare, li dovremmo prima raggruppare; come ad esempio: "L'insieme dell'andare in palestra(dei pantaloni) e del mangiare sano (della maglietta) costa troppo".
Per dare una spiegazione, come da te richiesto, penso che sia così perché: al contrario dei sostantivi (cose fisiche e materiali), i verbi all'infinito, non solo del modo omonimo, indicano azioni, attività che si potrebbero svolgere anche nello stesso momento e che sia questo fatto (forse) ad "imporre" la 3^ pers. sing. proprio a indicare che nel loro insieme sono accomunabili con il significato del verbo della principale.
Ad esempio, l'attaccante dicendo: "Giocare e segnare mi rende felice.", indica chiaramente che non gli basta solo giocare per essere felice; mentre dicendo "Giocare e segnare mi rendono felice." è più interpretabile, meno chiaro capire se gli basta giocare pur non segnando per essere felice.
Anche: "Saltare e cadere mi dà fastidio." o "Saltare e cadere mi danno fastidio.". Nel primo caso è l'insieme delle due cose a "darmi fastidio", mentre nel secondo sono le singole cose, separatamente (sia l'una che l'altra), a "darmi fastidio".
Io non sono una "cima" nella padronanza della terminologia grammaticale, ma penso che, per rispondere alla tua domanda finale, se non ci hai azzeccato ci sei andato molto vicino.

@Marco: Ciao e benvenuto su WRF!
 "l'andare in palestra e il mangiare sano costano troppo" è una frase comprensibilissima e del tutto grammaticale: perché scrivi "direi di no"?





			
				marco 1958 said:
			
		

> Sia l'andare in palestra (che) il mangiar sano costa troppo: ma si può ben dire anche "costano troppo": meno elegante


Perché il "che" tra parentesi? Se non ci fosse nella tua frase essa non sarebbe grammaticale, quindi di difficile comprensione.
Pure lasciando il "che" c'è qualcosa di distorto: "Sia l'andare in palestra che il mangiar sano costa troppo.".
Con "sia ... che ..." ci vuole il verbo della principale in 3^ persona plurale proprio perché questa forma è già di per sé disgiuntiva, cioè separa le cose e mi obbliga ad usare il plurale. 
"Sia l'andare in palestra che il mangiar sano costano troppo." non è meno elegante, ma la costruzione giusta di questa frase; la quale indica semplicemente: entrambe le cose, prese singolarmente (e non insieme), costano troppo. E' ben diverso da ciò che ha scritto Matou. 

@Matou: Ciao e scusa se non mi pronuncio su quanto da te scritto perché l'ho poco chiaro e non ho abbastanza basi del francese per esprimermi.


----------



## Sempervirens

Il ragionamento non fa una grinza, dragonseven. Ciao! 

Per capire meglio se la costruzione sia possibile con altre frasi simili, tu consideri grammaticalmente ineccepibile la frase che ho inserito al mio intervento #8?

Scusa se mi ripeto qui ma il fatto è che, come puo ben vedere, siamo stati traslocati, e questo innegabilmente  è un vantaggio per quegli studenti che troveranno qui raccolte tutte le informazioni in merito al tema. 

Se non ti dispiace ripeterti,te la sentiresti di proseguire qui la  discussione?

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Sempervirens said:


> E io che pensavo che due o più verbi infiniti non potessero essere considerati come soggetto plurale!
> Questa convinzione mi avrebbe portato a riformulare la frase sotto questa forma: _Andare in palestra e mangiare sano *sono due attività* che costano troppo. _E' corretta sicuramente, ma è anche già chiaro che _andare_ e _mangiare_ sono due attività. Per cui penso che, la parte che ho sottolineato della tua frase, stia ad evitare eventuali fraintendimenti, ma analizzandola interamente con l'esempio 2. del post #5, non ha differenze nel suo significato. Quindi ritengo che la parte "sono due attività che" sia un'espressione pleonastica (superflua per trasmettere il messaggio).
> 
> Dunque, 'Bere molta acqua e mangiare leggero *fanno *bene alla salute'  è frase grammaticale?
> 
> S.V


Ciao Semper!
 Secondo me (lasciando stare il "vero o falso" del concetto frasale)... Certo che sì!
 E significa che entrambe le cose (bere e mangiare), singolarmente, fanno bene alla salute.
 Mentre se avessi scritto "Bere molta acqua e mangiare leggero *fa *bene alla salute." tenderebbe ad indicare che, magari singolarmente non si avrebbe questo beneficio ma, facendolo assieme, sicuramente sì.


----------



## matoupaschat

Allora, per il momento, posso soltanto darvi in pasto la risposta di un amico che ho consultato sull'argomento in discussione:


> Se si ha una serie di infiniti correlati, il verbo relativo rimane comunque al singolare; non c'è bisogno di una specifica regola scritta, in quanto è la natura stessa del verbo infinito (elemento non "numerabile") ad impedire l'utilizzo di un verbo al plurale; non importa se gli infiniti sono più d'uno.
> 
> Ribaltando la frase, risulta ancora più evidente come sia cacofonica la variante con verbo alla terza persona plurale:
> _Costa troppo andare in palestra e mangiare sano.
> Costano troppo andare in palestra e mangiare sano.
> _
> Per usare il verbo al plurale, si può aggiungere "sono cose/attività che": _Andare in palestra e mangiare sano sono cose che costano troppo._


Aspetto altri sviluppi 
Buona giornata


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Matou!
Il punto qua è che non sono i due verbi all'infinito che "costano troppo" ma, chiaramente, le azioni che comportano; mi spiego meglio.
_"andare in palestra"_ significa: "la palestra", "l'esercitarmi in palestra";
_"mangiare sano"_ significa "comprare cibi nutrienti e il meno dannosi possibile all'organismo".
Capirei la tua osservazione se la frase fosse stata del tipo:
"Riconoscere ed ammettere i propri errori non è semplice.", "Puntare e vincere necessita fortuna.".

Secondo il tuo amico sarebbe scorretto dire anche una frase come questa: "Essere e avere sono verbi ausiliari."?


----------



## matoupaschat

Caro Dragonseven,
Apparentemente tu non sai che la forma conta quanto il significato, né conosci la differenza tra un _infinito_ e un _sostantivo/infinito sostantivato_. Ti faccio notare che un infinito, pur essendo sostantivato, può reggere un complemento. Se vuoi mettere il verbo della principale  al plurale, fai come ti indica il mio amico: _"Per usare il verbo al plurale, si può aggiungere "sono cose/attività che": Andare in palestra e mangiare sano sono cose che costano troppo."_
Credo che sia venuta per te l'ora di smettere di fidarti delle tue reminiscenze scolastiche e di comprare una grammatica valida, di leggerla e di studiarla a lungo. Ti raccomando calorosamente quella di Luca Serianni, ormai disponibile a prezzo contenuto tra le Garzantine *CLIC.
*Buone feste.
Matou


----------



## Sempervirens

Grazie per la tua disponibilità, dragonseven!  Mi trovi titubante, ma credo che la colpa sia delle mie capacità di discernimento. Continuo a non vederci chiaro, anche per il fatto che i predetti verbi ( che sottintendono ad azioni) non li posso sostituire con i pronomi oggetto diretto, cosa che invece posso tranquillissimamente fare con i sostantivi. _La maglietta e la camicia *le* ho pagate care._ 
Bere molta acqua e mangiare leggero li faccio spesso.  No, proprio non vuol tornare nemmeno a pigiarcelo!

Se invece dico _''Bere molta acqua e mangiare leggero lo faccio spesso'' _Ecco, mi torna!

Allora come stanno le cose???

Se non faccio cosa di disturbo volevo rammentare così che non passi inosservato il fatto che in metalinguistica, cioè la lingua usata per descrivere la lingua stessa, si fa uso della costruzione senza l'articolo quando si vuol descrivere la funzione della parola o altre definizioni in ambito sintattico. Si dirà verosimilmente che _'Essere e avere sono due verbi della seconda coniugazione'_. Di esempi ce ne sarebbero altri ma io non sono una cima e bisogna che vi accontentiate di quello che riesco a fare con i rimasugli delle mie rimembranze studentesche.
Poi, ma me lo dico più a  me stesso che ad altri, nello spezzone di frase ''..._ la presenza di due azioni che impone..''  _il verbo è coniugato al nome presenza, nome singolare.  Qualora il verbo fosse coniugato al nome plurale del complemento di specificazione di due azioni), allora credo che si parli di costruzione _ad sensum,_ o sillessi, non ricordo bene, in tutti i casi trattasi di forma retorica. 

Purtroppo, e la colpa la faccio ricadere su me medesimo, non riesco a collegare il tutto. 

Ti ringrazio per la pazienza e la dedizione, veramente!  Ciao!


----------



## Nino83

Ciao matoupaschat. 
Quindi, quando il tuo amico dice che 



> il verbo relativo rimane comunque al singolare...in quanto è la natura stessa del verbo infinito  (elemento non "numerabile") ad impedire l'utilizzo di un verbo al  plurale; non importa se gli infiniti sono più d'uno



ha a che vedere con il mio dubbio iniziale? 



Nino83 said:


> Forse perchè l'infinito, a differenza del sostantivo, non ha il plurale.



Però anche l'infinito sostantivato non è numerabile (_l'andare_ e non _gli andare_) ma ciononostante permette la coniugazione del verbo al plurale (_l'andare in palestra ed il mangiare sano costano troppo_). 

Forse la differenza sta nel fatto che l'infinito non sostantivato sia, in realtà, una completiva implicita e quindi, in quanto proposizione subordinata, non permette al verbo di coniugarsi con essa. 

Cioè, in questo caso, l'infinito (non sostantivato) _andare in palestra_ sostituisce una subordinata completiva del tipo _il fatto che si vada in palestra_ (e qui non saprei dire se si tratti di una subordinata soggettiva o oggettiva, vista la peculiarità di questi verbi con i quali il soggetto logico è al dativo ed il complemento oggetto al nominativo). 

_*(il fatto) che tu vada in palestra e che mangi sano* (andare in palestra e mangiare sano) costa troppo_. 
_*che noi abbiamo vinto la partita** e superato in classifica la squadra rivale* (vincere la partita e superare in classifica la squadra rivale) mi è piaciuto_ 

mentre quando sostantiviamo l'infinito, esso si comporta come, appunto, un sostantivo e non sostituisce una subordinata.  

EDIT: 

Un ulteriore esempio, con una subordinata completiva soggettiva. 

_E' salutare fare sport e bere un litro d'acqua al giorno_. 
_E' salutare che si faccia sport e si beva un litro d'acqua al giorno__._ 

Anche in questo caso, l'infinito non sostantivato sostituisce una subordinata esplicita. 

Solo che in questo caso, trattandosi sempre di espressioni impersonali, il verbo è sempre al singolare, anche sostantivando gli infiniti (a meno che non si sostenga che sia possibile una frase come questa: _sono salutari il fare sport ed il bere un litro d'acqua al giorno_). 

Mentre i verbi del tipo _piacere, costare, importare__, interessare_, si accordano con i sostantivi (anche infiniti sostanivati) ma non con i verbi all'infinito non sostantivati, che in realtà sostituiscono delle vere e proprie proposizioni subordinate con la quali il verbo mai si accorda.


----------



## marco 1958

Evviva! 
Ho appena ultimato un mini sondaggio -per quel che vale- tra gli avvocati del Tribunale di Roma.
Si dice "andare in palestra e mangiar sano *costa" *al singolare.
Senza esitazioni tutti e tre i colleghi da me interpellati hanno risposto così. *Costano troppo *si può dire ma è tutt'affatto cacofonico. Mi scuso per aver suscitato ilarità con l'uso dell'aggettivo "inelegante" ma -come sapete- noi avvocati abbiamo un po' la pretesa di essere i custodi della lingua (il primo esempio di lingua italiana moderna in fondo è costituito da un verbale di causa civile: Sao ka kelle terre, co' kelli fini ke li contene trenta anni le possette parte Santi Benedicti...).
Un avvocato mi ha fatto oggi notare che "costano troppo" è una frase incompleta, e alla mia domanda: 
D. Si dice_ Mangiar sano e andare in Palestra costa troppo_ ovvero
_Mangiar sano e andare in Palestra costano troppo_ mi ha controdomandato
R: Costano troppo ...a chi?
Infatti la frase "costano troppo" non è errata in assoluto, ma è "scazonte" come direbbe il mio professore di greco: cioè zoppa.
Invero, il sottinteso inespresso è:
_Mangiar sano e andare in Palestra (sono delle attività che, unitamente considerate ovvero disgiuntamente prese) costano troppo._
 Ovvero anche sottintendono quant'appresso:
_Mangiar sano e andare in Palestra costano troppo (a chi non può permettersele per ragioni di reddito)
_Infatti il gruppo delle attività "mangiare e andare" è unito dalla congiunzione E perciò viene inteso come UNA attività soltanto.

Ma se tale congiunzione semplice viene intesa latinamente non come congiunzione semplice (ET) ma "copulativa" 



_et_, _atque_, _ac_ (davanti a consonante), _-que_ (enclitica, aggiunta alla fine della parola che segue) → «e» ciò conferisce alla frase un significato tutt'affatto diverso e cioè:
SIA IL PANTALONE CHE LA MAGLIETTA COSTA (COSTANO) TROPPO: irrilevante in questo caso l'uso del verbo al plurale o al singolare.
come dicevo ieri nell'esempio "notturno" *ET *HOMERUS QUANDO*QUE* DORMITAT"
l'italiano è diretta derivazione del latino, non dimentichiamolo: si possono usare entrambe le formulazioni, ad avviso di chi scrive, per dire cose diverse, tuttavia  la risposta alla domanda secca e molto precisa di *Psychodelica * è: "mangiar sano e andare in palestra costa troppo". Senza sottintesi senza aggiunte.
CIAO!!! per quel che vale la mia versione, a mio avviso e senza offesa per nessuno di voi


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Prendo la palla al balzo. (Tre avvocati) ;Per completare la frase _Mangiar sano e/o andare in palestra_ ci vorrebbe la doppia forma _costano/costa_ troppo?

Saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nino e Marco,
Grazie delle vostre risposte: stavo davvero perdendo la pazienza e mi avete a colpo sicuro fatto evitare un altro colpo, apoplettico questo. 
Comunque ammetto che durante una conversazione uno usi il plurale, forse perché ha cambiato quello che voleva dire ma avevo già iniziato la frase. Detto tra parentesi, Marco, se ti avessi sentito parlare, non avrei avuto il minimo dubbio riguardo al post #12 , e posso benissimo capire che per chi scrive su un pad o un tablet la puntuazione sia ogni tanto un vero problema, fortunatamente, io non ce li ho.
Semper, credo che la risposta alla tua domanda sia nei post precedenti.
Un salutone a tutti, sempre dal Belgio 
Matou


----------



## marco 1958

Cioè con l'avversativa O?
Bah.. dovrei tornare in Trib a chiedere, ma ormai se ne parla dopo le ferie...

Se ne fai un gruppo ("mangiare sano o andare in palestra per me è uguale, per quel che guadagno costa comunque troppo")
Se ne fai un'antitesi: "oggi abbiamo pochi soldi, scegliamo se andare in palestra o mangiar sano. Costano troppo tutt'e due"
Allora io propongo: annamose a sfonnà da Burger King che co' 10 Euro avemo svortato...


----------



## Nino83

Ok, svelato l'arcano. 
L'infinito (non sostantivato) sostituisce una subordinata (completiva) soggettiva. 



> Le completive soggettive (➔ soggettive, frasi) svolgono la funzione di soggetto di verbi e di strutture predicative formate dal verbo _essere_ e da aggettivi, avverbi, nomi. In particolare il verbo reggente è costituito da:
> 
> (a) Verbi impersonali anche accompagnati dal soggetto logico:_accade _(_di_),_ avviene _(_di_),_ basta_, _bisogna_, _capita _(_di_),_ conviene_, _costa_, _dispiace_, _diverte_, _duole_, _giova_, _importa_, _interessa_, _occorre_, _pare_, _piace_, _preme_, _rincresce_, _riesce_, _risulta_, _secca_, _spetta_, _stupisce_, _succede _(_di_), _tocca_, _vale la pena_, ecc. Nella forma implicita (32-42) l’infinito semplice alterna con quello introdotto da_ di_:



http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/frasi-completive_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/ 

Ciao a tutti


----------



## Sempervirens

Bravo Nino! Bravi tutti! E ora mettiamoci l'animo in pace!


----------



## dragonseven

E' giusto la 3^ persona singolare solo se c'è correlazione tra gli infiniti.


----------

